# Neglected 101.07301



## Leadlober (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking for a small lathe and summer project, I answered an ad for a "Lathe - not running" and this Craftsman/618 followed me home! Stored in a shed for a long time with a good roof over it, the oil turned to a solid, nothing moving except for the motor. Spent the last 5 days tearing it down and many of the parts just seemed to be glued in place. I was finally able to remove the chuck from the spindle this morning after daily applications of Kroil and heat from a heat gun. A few discoveries, not immediately apparent under the crud, include a broken corner on the t-slot for the tool post, bent tip on the index pin and broken countershaft bracket. All and all a good haul in my estimation for my first metal lathe. I look forward to getting it back together again once I order new bushings. Thanks to all who have shared their tips, especially the spindle removal and using the razor blade to scrape the ways! Hope to post more as I get further along!


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 4, 2013)

The compound T-Slot can be brazed up and machined back into shape if you have the tools to do it.

As for the broken the counter shaft bracket pictures would help in tell you how to fix that.

Paul


----------



## stevecmo (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice score, and thanks for rescuing another piece of old American iron!  It'll serve you well as your first (but not last) lathe.

Steve


----------



## Leadlober (Jul 4, 2013)

I am sure it will become a much treasured tool in my little shop. The counter shaft bracket has an old repair, a washer was brazed on to hold the shaft and apparently was good enough for the previous user. I did find the broken piece down inside the bed amongst the copper swarf and I believe a better repair could be done but I don't currently have a torch.  The slide already has some repair work done on it where someone got too close to a chuck, maybe? I plan to purchase a small mill as well as a torch set as they become available at a reasonable price. I won't trust the t-slot as it is to do any work without repair/replacement to prevent further damage to it or harm to myself. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 4, 2013)

You can find a compound on ebay, But the the other one will need to be welded or brazed.

Paul


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 4, 2013)

My first resto was a 618. I should post some pics.  They really seem to hold up under coatings of crud!  I never thought I could get anything to come of mine, until a week or so in, when I saw a glint of polish start to appear on the ways I was working!  
Glad you have crud and not rust!

Bernie


----------



## Sundossa12 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice old school patina on the stand. I like it.


----------



## Leadlober (Aug 19, 2013)

Been a while since I posted and thought I would share my progress. Still working on motor and stand.


----------



## LJP (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice Work!


----------



## jster1963 (Aug 19, 2013)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Smudgemo (Aug 20, 2013)

I love this kind of stuff.  Great job!


----------



## Uncle Buck (Aug 20, 2013)

WOW, looks new!


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks great!!!

I just did a VFD on my 618 recently to drive a Baldor made Rockwell 3ph motor. VFD model was Hitachi WJ200-007MF - 110V in 3ph 1hp rated out. The WJ200-004MF is 1/2hp rated. Front plate add on WJ-WL adds a potentiometer to the front. Bought the VFD new on ebay and was dropped shipped from Hitachi.


----------

